
Show HN: Scopy – catalogue your digital books - narimiran
https://github.com/narimiran/scopy
======
narimiran
I know this is not as impressive as some other projects here, but I would very
much appreciate your feedback.

Is it easy to use? If not, what should be changed/improved? Some feature to
add (or remove)?

Is the code ok? Should I refactor some parts (and why)?

Thank you in advance.

